# Pistol used on the voting part of top shot



## betsLOW (Apr 28, 2012)

As above explains. Thanks


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Above doesnt explain a whole lot.


----------



## betsLOW (Apr 28, 2012)

When they go to the voting part to vote someone off

What is the handgun they use?


----------



## betsLOW (Apr 28, 2012)

What part of central iowa are you from? Im in pleasant hill by altoona & des moines


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't know what kind of 1911 it is, but it is most certainly a 1911.


----------



## betsLOW (Apr 28, 2012)

Yeah thats what i thought

Tried google but no answer. Time to search again


----------



## betsLOW (Apr 28, 2012)

I found the beretta 92fs


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Top Shot - imfdb :. guns in movies :. movie guns :. the internet movie firearms database

Click on the season you're looking for.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

betsLOW said:


> What part of central iowa are you from? Im in pleasant hill by altoona & des moines


Up North of Marshalltown a little ways, I believe the gun in question is a *Colt Gold Cup*


----------



## betsLOW (Apr 28, 2012)

Ah sweet. I have family up in marshalltown and gilman


----------

